# Confusing Tyre info



## blindwatchertrev (Nov 4, 2011)

Trying to determine the age of my 5 tyres, I am having difficulty interpreting the data imprinted on them. I've searched the web and so far no progress. I thus turn to you learned people in the hope someone can educate me.
One tyre has the number 4312 after the DOT symbol which I understand is the 43rd week of year 2012 for manufacture. However, the other four do not have a number stamp. Instead all have HWNT ETFO followed by a 3 inch space with E4 in a circle then a 7 digit number with a six digit number ( identical numbers on all five tyres) directly underneath.
I would very much appreciate if anyone can explain these codes. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Don't know if it's any use but copied this from a general web search on dot hwnt etfo, the result is a couple below yours ( where you talk about the blow out, assume it's you )

Continental Vanco Camper

215/70 R 15 CP 109 R 69 PSI 
Due to special service conditions of motor caravans
it is permitted to increase the inflation pressure
PERMITTED MAXIMUM INFLATION PRESSURE 5.50 BAR.

DOT HWNT ETFO

E4 0011612
012115 S

57411 072282 1072282

RADIAL TUBELESS

Tread 6 plies (2 polyester + 2 steel + 2 nylon)
Sidewall 2 ply polyester

Load range D Max, Load Single 1030 kg (2271 LBS) at 475 KPA (69 PSI) COLD
Max. Load Dual 975 kg (2149 LBS) at 475 KPA (69 PSI) COLD

Made in Czech Republic

Tyres - Engineered in Germany

www.conti-online.com

SAFETY WARNING
serious injury may result from
* Tire failure due to underinflation / overloading - 
Follow vehicle owner's manual or tire placard in vehicle. 
* Explosion of tire / Bad assembly due to improper mounting.
Mount only on 15 inch diameter p??????? 
Only specifically trained persons should mount tires.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

blindwatchertrev said:


> Trying to determine the age of my 5 tyres, I am having difficulty interpreting the data imprinted on them. I've searched the web and so far no progress. I thus turn to you learned people in the hope someone can educate me.
> One tyre has the number 4312 after the DOT symbol which I understand is the 43rd week of year 2012 for manufacture. However, the other four do not have a number stamp. Instead all have HWNT ETFO followed by a 3 inch space with E4 in a circle then a 7 digit number with a six digit number ( identical numbers on all five tyres) directly underneath.
> I would very much appreciate if anyone can explain these codes. Thanks for any help.


The format '4312' for example is only used on one side of the tyre. Check in the inside walls if you cannot see it on the outside one.

The other number formats are manufacturing codes 
https://www.pirelli.com/tyres/en-gb/car/find-your-tyres/all-about-tyres/tyre-markings

Your tyres have a DOT code HWNT. HW means they were built in the following factory
BARUM CONTINENTAL
OTROKOVICE
CZECH REPUBLIC

E4 in a circle is the ECE type approval mark, which demonstrates the tyre has been tested as high quality by the European Regulatory Authorities


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

It's inevitable that most of the date stamps are on the inside wall of the tyres!!!!!


----------



## blindwatchertrev (Nov 4, 2011)

Spot on Ted. Date stamp on the inside. At least I've put my mind at rest as to their age. Thanks again. Trev


----------

